# Soap Maker - packaging after making a batch



## AmyW (Feb 14, 2012)

How do I do this? I added a recipe to my recipes, made it, came back and clicked "make" - but I don't know how I'm going to package it later once the soap is cured, so I left that section blank. I want the packaging to be reflected in the total cost.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 14, 2012)

AmyW said:
			
		

> How do I do this? I added a recipe to my recipes, made it, came back and clicked "make" - but I don't know how I'm going to package it later once the soap is cured, so I left that section blank. I want the packaging to be reflected in the total cost.



I believe once you "make" a batch, you can later go in and edit it to add the packaging to it. 
I'd have to look once I get home, but I'm almost positive I've done that in the past.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, please let me know! I tried to do just that, but it didn't work. Thank you!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 14, 2012)

I just went in to see if I can edit the batch to reflect packaging after the fact.  You actually have to go into the recipe itself and add the packaging there.  However to do that you have to have added the type of packaging you're going to be using into the Packaging tab in supplies first just as you would for any other ingredient.

I also have added in under packaging "wages" and put that in for the time required to make, cut, dress and package the soap.  So if it takes me a total of 45 minutes they I put in there .75 to represent 3/4 of an hour.

HTH


----------



## AmyW (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried that as well, maybe I did something wrong! I LOVE the wage idea!! Thanks!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 14, 2012)

Okay, I just went into Soapmaker and refreshed my memory on how to do this. 

This is how I used to do it when I was selling my soaps. 

Go into soapmaker - first and foremost like Lindy said you will need to have your packaging already set up as an inventory item, or you can set that up on the fly now. After that click on My Products - select the batch you want to package - then click Edit - once in edit mode click Recipe from that page - add your packaging and then do a save as and rename the recipe (this will save it as a different recipe with the packaging so that you can make repeat batches with the same original recipe). 
Also by doing it this way your reports and inventory levels will be calculated correctly.  

Let me know if you have any questions and I will try and help. I'm by far no expert, but I love playing around in software like this. 
 HTH


----------



## AmyW (Feb 14, 2012)

Hmmm I went through and did that, but it's not saving the new recipe with packing to the batch I made. I'll mess with this tomorrow, I might just be over tired! Thank you for the walk through


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2012)

Nothing I do will update the "total cost" or "value" of the batch. I've tried saving over the original recipe, and saving it as a new one to connect the batch to, and the price stays the same.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2012)

AmyW said:
			
		

> Nothing I do will update the "total cost" or "value" of the batch. I've tried saving over the original recipe, and saving it as a new one to connect the batch to, and the price stays the same.


Do you have the cost of your packaging in there? Or is it at $.0 cost? That would do it. But other than that, I don't know. 
Maybe go to the index and do a search on adding packaging after the fact? IDK - I'm sorry it's not working for you.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2012)

Packaging is entered with prices showing correctly.

This is what help says:


> Warning about changing recipes: The Usage Report looks for all batches made with all recipes which include the selected ingredient, and then assumes each batch used the quantity currently shown in the recipe. *So if you change a recipe to use a different ingredient, this will make it seem as if that new ingredient had been used in all previous batches made with that recipe.*



So I'm trying to do exactly that, but it's not working. I can't find anything else on it. What version are you using? I upgraded to 3.5.0 and think it has bugs anyway, maybe this is one of them that you don't have with a previous version.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2012)

I did the most recent upgrade the day it came out. I've had Soapmaker since it was still on version 2.x and have always been able to do it. 

If you do a save as - that's what will differentiate one batch from another and not update all previous batches, but just the batch you are packaging. So say you use the same basic recipe, but package each batch differently, you wouldn't want to update the base recipe with packaging - you would want to update each individual recipe with the actual packaging that you use for that particular batch. 

When I was in it last night, I made a mock recipe - saved it - made it - then updated it after I "made" it did a save as and it updated with packaging and with the new cost per bar per batch... After I made sure it worked I deleted it and then posted how I did it. 
 I'm sorry you are having problems and it's not working for you.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2012)

I really appreciate the help! When I click on edit, then recipe, it opens up, I make the packaging change, click save as, then go back to the made batch and it doesn't update to the new one. Dunno what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2012)

AmyW said:
			
		

> I really appreciate the help! When I click on edit, then recipe, it opens up, I make the packaging change, click save as, then go back to the made batch and it doesn't update to the new one. Dunno what I'm doing wrong!


It should give you a completely different made batch under the name of the new made batch... It won't update the old made batch because you are saving it as a new made batch. 
Does that make sense? 
I'll see what I can do tonight, maybe I can do some screen shots with some edits to walk you through how I do it... (I'm not very savvy like that though, so it may not work - but I will try)


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2012)

jcandleattic said:
			
		

> It should give you a completely different made batch under the name of the new made batch... It won't update the old made batch because you are saving it as a new made batch.
> Does that make sense?
> I'll see what I can do tonight, maybe I can do some screen shots with some edits to walk you through how I do it... (I'm not very savvy like that though, so it may not work - but I will try)



It does make sense... it's not what I wanted to do (I actually want to edit the batch that's there now, not make a new batch - won't that mess with inventory?)... I am SO not getting this part of it... 

Here's what I'm looking at....
I click on the batch and get the edit button...






I add some packaging and click on "Save As" and give it a new name (in this case: Random Name for Testing)...





I go back to the products screen and try to find anything that's change, but there's no new batch, no changes to the one I wanted to change, nothing... all it's doing is making a new copy of the recipe with packaging added...





Maybe you can see what I'm doing wrong here. I hope.


----------



## AmyW (Feb 15, 2012)

double post, forum freaked out on me.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2012)

hmm... I'm in the middle of booking a trip to Vegas with a friend right now, but as soon as I'm done with that I'll look and see what I'm missing in telling you. 
We'll figure it out for you... One way or another!! LOL


----------

